# Help find best MSD springs/bushings combo for my 455



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I decided to update my dizzy, was having a missfire and I suspected this was the source. I have a MSD 6AL #6420, MSD distributor (MSD Ignition 8563) and coil (MSD Ignition 8202K).

Running Autolite AR133 plugs. Would anyone recommend a better or hotter plug?

Heads are casting number 46, made November 14, 1972.

cam:
51-246-4 - Magnum? Mechanical Flat Tappet Camshafts

rockers:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/CCA-1061-16/?rtype=10

kit I have:
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/CCA-K51-246-4/?rtype=10

Currently using the 18* bushing and both blue springs with 16* initial timing. Timing is all in by only 2300 RPM. I tried blue and silver combo and it was all in by 1700 RPM.

I'm sure someone here has a similar setup, what did you decide on? I'm thinking I'm all in to quick, but I did not check this with the old dizzy installed, I only check the initial timing.

Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

"Best" is a subjective term. Are you looking for best power? best economy? best emissions? best drivability?

There's no one 'best' solution, unfortunately. What's 'best' for your combination is probably going to be different from what's 'best' for someone else, even running a similar engine and set-up.

Very often, the process consists of making an educated guess on what your engine is going to 'like', and then make small adjustments from that point while carefully measuring the results until you arrive at the optimum setting for your particular combination. There really aren't any good shortcuts to the process.

Bear


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd just like to get it to how is was with the old dizzy. It had allot more power low and mid range. I don't care about economy or emissions, lol. 

I just made a guess based on the graphs in the instuctions. I guess I'll just have to buy new plugs and see if that can tell me if I'm right on the timing.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Which cylinder heads are you running?

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I run the 6AL with the stock dizzy, no issues at all.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Heads are casting number 46, made November 14, 1972.

Yes, stock dizzy was fine, but its blown out. I figure is just upgrade it.


----------



## OhioLS2 (Jun 10, 2013)

E3 plugs are going into the 67' lemans..

killer plug.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

BatmanGTO said:


> Heads are casting number 46, made November 14, 1972.
> 
> Yes, stock dizzy was fine, but its blown out. I figure is just upgrade it.


Model year 1973, 350 heads. Small valves, open chambers.

As a starting point, set your total advance (vacuum disconnected and plugged, rpm at 2500-3000) to 35 degrees and see how it feels.

Bear


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I was going to try this today but I dropped my screwdriver and when I retrieved it I found a big mess  I noticed oil spots and my car doesn't normally leak. I don't have a working jack handy so it was hard to get a good look, seems to be coming from behind the engine. I tried to reach under and grab some pics. Note in the last pic allot of that is that tar stuff they put on the chassis.

I figure I better get this sorted before I do anything else.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Good news is I think I have the timing all good. It seems to be running real strong. 

Bad news is this oil leak is allot worse than I thought. I'm losing 1/2 quart in only 15 miles. Its blowing all over. It's odd, I wiped it all off and let it run on the jackstands for 15 minutes, didn't see anything leaking. I go drive it and its all over the place.

Not sure its the main seal, I'm thinking crankcase pressure might be too high as I keep popping the dipstick under heavy acceleration. I read about it could leak from something above the seal, but not exactly sure what. I'll see if I can find that thread. PCV goes from top of the motor right by the thermostat and into the back of the carb. It seems to be in working condition.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is your oil fill cap vented?


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, on both sides. However I noticed the stud girdle blocks 90% of the hole. I'm thinking I need some valve cover spacers and some caps with pcv and run them to my air cleaner.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You mentioned that you're kicking out the dipstick - when that happens does it also puke oil out the dipstick tube?

Sounds like you're building up some considerable crank case pressure and if that's the case, you're bound to have sealing problems.

Bear


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, but only a small amount sprays out. It's not the source of the leak. I'm having a friend come tomorrow and we will wipe it down and sit under the car and hope we can see where the leak is coming from. Not sure if it must be in gear or revin I'm neutral would be enough.

Oil pressure is 40 idle 80 under load but that seems about right for this 455. That would be high for other engines, but should be fine for the 455.


----------

